# Profil im Netzwerk ablegen



## cfenner (20. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich arbeite in der Firma mit Gentoo und XP-VM. Für XP habe ich einen Domänebenutzer und ich wollte so etwas gerne auch für Linux haben.
Also dass mein Profil im Netz liegt oder zumindest mein Homeordner.

Ich habe im Web keine passenden Antworten gefunden. Kann das jemand einem Linuxanfänger erklären?

mfg Chris


----------



## Navy (20. August 2008)

Für Dein Anliegen gibt es eine Menge Tutorials im Netz. Ich hab Dir einfach mal das erstbeste rausgesucht: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-samba-join-windows-domain-pdc.html.

Du solltest natürlich darauf achten, dass die unterschiedlichen Distributionen auch unterschiedliche Konzepte in der Konfiguration besitzen -- im Grunde sind sie sich aber alle sehr ähnlich


----------

